# Carioca 656 Rear Marker Lights



## SiStew (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks

The rear marker lights at the top of my Carioca 656 have stopped working. Both bulbs are fine and all the contacts are clean.

Just wondering if anyone has any idea where the wiring and connections are for these lights??

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Not certain, but I would expect the marker lights to pick up their feed from the rear lights. The cables to the rear lights are easy to get to as they run under the van to the rear bumper and then across the rear bumper.
Gerry


----------



## SiStew (May 1, 2005)

Thanks GerryD

Didn't have time to give additional info. earlier but have checked underneath the back of the van for a feed from the rear lights but can't see anything (and I've a good idea of what each wire does at the back as I've had to pull apart a lot of them to clean water logged contacts)!!

Having fitted a reversing camera myself high up at the back; just above the high level brake light, I know that the wires from both marker lights route along the back, in behind the fake wooden panel which in turn covers an aluminium plate that joins the back wall and the roof. Both wires, together with the wires from the brake light merge and enter a piece of trunking that routes through the roof panel. The problem is that I don't know where this goes to.

Any ideas would be welcome


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi

What age is your van??

I have a 2006 CI 656 on the older style Ducato. I have an original manual in the van that shows routing of electrics, gas and water.

I will try to have a look tonight to see if these are shown.

Ben


----------



## SiStew (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ben

Mine will be the same as yours then as it is an 05 plate. 

It would be great if you could look that out as I haven't got the manual you describe, amongst all the other manuals and instructions that came with the van.

I like to keep all the bits and pieces working properly on the van so the fact that these lights no longer work is niggling me!!

Cheers - Si


----------

